# Rabbit ballotine recipe



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Greetings -
I've been away far too long... I request help to locate a truly 'impressive' rabbit ballotine recipe as part of a six course celebration (graduation) dinner in September. I intend to serve it with a New World Pinot Noir or a French Burgundy (haven't selected yet - depends on recipe). I have located terrine recipes, but not ballotine. Any and all suggestions would be deeply appreciated - my dinner guests deserve the best!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you checked Ranhoffer's Epicurean? Page 662. Not called a ballotine, but it is. If you don't have access to the book, let me know and I'll type it out.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks Jim - I'm out of town at the monent, but will search for the reference you mentioned on my return before I impose further.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Hi Jim -
Managed to get hold of a copy of Ranhofer's Epicurean. Impressive book. Went to page 662, but not certain the rabbit recipe listed there is the one you meant? At your liesure, would you pass the recipe number to confirm? Thanks.


----------

